# oil question



## CedarGait (Apr 22, 2014)

Im just starting making soaps and have a question. My mom is allergic to coconut and what Im making uses coconut oil as a base oil. Does the lye get rid of it or would there still be enough there to cause a reaction?


----------



## KeeperOfTheHome (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't know much about soap, but from a medical perspective, some good questions to ask would be:
- how bad is the allergy? If it's severe, even if lye gets rid of the allergen, if you left even a tiny bit it would cause problems.
- what part of coconut is she allergic to? (People are often allergic to the protein in a food/ substance)
- does the lye destroy the component she's sllergic to?


----------



## Daydreamer7102 (Mar 23, 2012)

Are you superfatting it? If so, yes, there will be some coconut left over. Even if you're not superfatting (like for laundry soap or something), I would err on the safe side and just replace that coconut oil with something else for your mom's use. I'd probably pick lard or tallow.


----------

